# apache2/modules/mod_access.so no longer exists

## Moriah

Recent updates broke my web server.  When I try to start it, I get: 

```
eli ~ # /etc/init.d/apache2 start 

 * Apache2 has detected a syntax error in your configuration files:

apache2: Syntax error on line 228 of /etc/apache2/httpd.conf: Cannot load /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_access.so into server: /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_access.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

```

It ain't lying; the file does not exist.  Any ideas what needs to be done to get my server back up again?

Thanks!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## marrowhk

API Change, see docs.

----------

## Moriah

It would be nice if they told you this *BEFORE* the emerge started, instead of just letting the emerge go blindly through and then your server falls flat on its face.   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## upengan78

try revdep-rebuild -X and restart machine once..  :Smile:  sometimes that helps.

----------

## cazort

I just encountered this problem.  I ran:

```
revdep-rebuild --pretend
```

The output:

```
 * Dynamic linking on your system is consistent... All done.
```

This is a bit annoying...it's on a web server that I keep my personal site on and it's now down.

Any thoughts of how to start fixing/troubleshooting this one?

----------

## cazort

Ok it seems there is no longer any mod_access and now there's just mod_authz.

But why does the default httpd.conf still refer to mod_access?

Where can I find a working httpd.conf?

EDIT: WTF?  I found that somehow I must have mishandled my files in the update and my current httpd.conf is outdated.  But I re-installed apache and it did not install a new config file to be merged with dispatch-conf?

How can I get hold of this file?

EDIT: I deleted the http.conf file, and then emerged apache again, and this time it installed it.  Why didn't it do it the first time?  This seems like a bug.

----------

